# IDEAL SETUP????????...why did it have to die?????



## CIRE (Jul 17, 2004)

What would the ideal setup be for an A. avic sling??? (they are very small...about 1/2" or less) (substrate, type of container, climbing surface etc...)

I got 5 A. avics with my order from T Canada and one died last night  ...I truly have no idea why, since it seemed healthy...it was the only one that ate....and the crix were from a petstore (which I was keeping in a large critter keeper for at least a week and were well fed and hydrated) which my other ts ate and no problems with them...so I am quite puzzled......the setup I was using was a little bit of potting/top soil and peat moss substrate, a cut up piece of peat pot for it to climb on (is that okay, or do you guys recommend I try something else, or nothing?), and a good number of air holes for ventilation......

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jul 17, 2004)

Avic's are known for just up and dying for no reason when still slings. It sounds like you did everything you could to keep it alive. Is there anything you think could have gone wrong? If not, I'd keep a close eye on the others and let us know if something happens.


----------



## CIRE (Jul 17, 2004)

How long does it usually take A. avic slings to molt? (like once they're on their back, or do they do it another way?) Do they molt on the ground or in their webs above ground?


----------



## aliasx (Jul 18, 2004)

I got 4 free A. avic slings from martin this wednesday and found one dead thurs. morning   

I think it is natural selection..  .


----------



## MyNameHere (Jul 18, 2004)

*molting*

I have 3 A versi slings I'm raising right now, and this is what I've seen them do. Usually a complete molt will take less than an hour from the time the carapace pops. I think mine usually take btwn 30-45 mins.

They'll make a web in the upper part of the enclosure (as close to the top as they can get--mine are in 4oz Betta cups) where they'll hang out most of the time. Their webs are cylindrical/tube-shaped and kind of wrap 1/2-way around their enclosure. They're usually on their "belly" just laying in the tube. One of mine just had her 2nd molt in my care today. I noticed last nite that she was closing off the ends of the tubes. Then they'll hang from the 'cieling' of the tube and squeeze out of the old exuvium/skin/whatever until they're laying on their back on the 'floor' of the tube. They usually right themselvs pretty quickly after that.  I imagine once she's ready to eat again she'll tear at least one of the ends off her 'cocoon' and venture out to wreak havoc on un-suspecting crix.


----------



## Makai (Jul 18, 2004)

I use those little jars and they are great, cigarrete is for scaling


----------



## CIRE (Jul 18, 2004)

Why can't the A. avic slings climb glass? I currently have them in some glass spice jars but they don't seem to be doing well since they keep trying to climb the sides and aren't making any webs...also, I have one in a plastic container, but I think it might be too big, but the odd thing is that it made a tube web on the ground (is that normal????  )...I have some pieces of birch bark for them to climb on, but do you think I should switch them to plastic containers?


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jul 18, 2004)

Makai said:
			
		

> I use those little jars and they are great, cigarrete is for scaling


I woudn't reccomend using a cigarette for climbing. It will absorb moisture, rot, and there are many checmicals that could be harmfull to your tarantula.


----------



## MyNameHere (Jul 18, 2004)

*climbing avics*

Did you wash the glass jars w/soap before putting them in? If there's *any* soap residue at all it *may* be preventing them from climbing glass. It's definitely a potential health hazard for them. Imagine the soap residue dissolving in the humidity of the cage and getting into the substrate/on the T.   

It's definitely not normal for them to build their webs on the ground. I don't know what to check on for that one, but they're arboreals, they live in trees.

Most people I know of have used plastic containers, but glass really shouldn't be a problem. Whatever you use make sure you don't clean it w/soap. Just really hot water, a tiny bit of bleach, and then rinse REALLY well.  Make sure there's no bleach smell before you put them in.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 18, 2004)

Shaun"teh man"Holder said:
			
		

> I woudn't reccomend using a cigarette for climbing. It will absorb moisture, rot, and there are many checmicals that could be harmfull to your tarantula.


Hmm.. well, maybe by scaling he meant "to give a sense of scale"?  So we could know how large the jars are?


----------



## CIRE (Jul 18, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Hmm.. well, maybe by scaling he meant "to give a sense of scale"?  So we could know how large the jars are?


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too...and I didn't use soap...they just don't seem to be able to climb it all that well...

As for the one that made its web on the ground, what should I do? Just see if it eats or something?


----------



## Socrates (Jul 18, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> I woudn't reccomend using a cigarette for climbing. It will absorb moisture, rot, and there are many checmicals that could be harmfull to your tarantula.


Makai used the cigarette in the picture for us to get an idea of the size of his setups.  He is NOT using cigarettes inside his enclosures.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## MyNameHere (Jul 18, 2004)

*avic web on the ground*

I'd just make sure he eats at this point, I guess.  If he's doing fine otherwise then maybe he just hasn't figured out he's supposed to be a tree spider. Did *he* read any of the care info that says he's a tree spider? Maybe he's just uninformed   

Really, if he's webbing and eating I'd assume he's doing OK and he'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 18, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> I woudn't reccomend using a cigarette for climbing. It will absorb moisture, rot, and there are many checmicals that could be harmfull to your tarantula.


 maybe the spiders just like the smooth unfiltered nicotine, hey we all have our vices.


----------



## flchris (Jul 18, 2004)

I use these salt/pepper pots (from walmart .47c) for anything under 1" there a currently 4 molt deformed siblings in this jar. Bone dry and pipette water in twice per week.


----------



## lizmotobike (Jul 22, 2004)

i noticed my antilles pink toe about 2 1/2" likes to drink water from the side of the cage. humidity is at 75%. it has a water bowl, open, no sponge in it, but it would rather drink the water dropletts from the side of the cage than go down to the bowl. i got him from a store that takes good care but his water was never in an open bowl. i caught him just after i misted running around slurping it up. could it be he just was not getting enough fluid? iam going to be extra careful as it is hot as hell here.


----------



## DnKslr (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is my ideal Avic set up






No SADs (Sudden Avic Deaths) since I started putting them in these. All are happy and eating like champs. Well, except the little A avic which hardly eats anyhow. Picky little bugger


----------



## lizmotobike (Jul 22, 2004)

who makes and carries those containers? i would also like to know the demensions thats great!
i have been thinking about attaching a modified water bowl on the side of the cage about half way up where he like to hang out. just to encourage him to drink more. does anyone have any input? it should be detachable for cleaning. kind of like what you would use for a parakeet. :?


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jul 22, 2004)

TheHypnoToad said:
			
		

> maybe the spiders just like the smooth unfiltered nicotine, hey we all have our vices.


Hahahaa.

Ok ok, I didnt realise he was meant scale as in size comparison. I just saw a bunch of cigs in the container and nothing else and thought he was saying for them to climb on. Sorry for the mix up.


----------

